# Using Dance numbers on the stage vs. Plaster line.



## wemeck (Oct 28, 2003)

At GBS we have what could be considered dance numbers across the lip of our stage. The number 0 marks center and then the numbers count out every two feet to the procenium arch. In college and at other theaters I use just measure light place ment off of center. But I find that the number system across the stage really helps when hanging lights, regardless if we are talking house pipes, catwalk, or battons. 

This year I have asked to add matching numbers on the upsatge side of the stage, and or adding the numbers to the battons with a paint pen. These numbers will be masked when the cyc is flown in, but will help when hanging upstage electrics and drop boxes.

Let me know if you all have any other ideas or suggestions.


----------



## ship (Oct 28, 2003)

Do the dancers have the time and illuminance to see the numbering while flopping about on the stage? Not a bad idea if they do, but an even better one for practicing and blocking especially if the numbers are large and well placed enough to see about anywhere such as if you have a raised end of the apron or foot lights. During the show, it might help them find their blocking also given they can see it. Perhaps even doing something like that at the rear of the main might be of use for curtain call. 

I have always used lights. With center lights and even quarter lights, given the proper color and placement to them, most dancers I have worked with have said that they did help, as long as there was not too many of them and they were properly placed. Would help for hanging lights, but I have always been one to mark the pipes instead.

On center and quarter lights, I used to use 7.1/2 watt blue dipped S-11 bulbs on one channel of the otherwise not used for anything but catching duck poop, foot lights. That way, when looking at the apron or audience and not out at the blinding lights, they could get their mark and still see. There was also a 25w frosted Red lamp placed up at about head height mounted to the center of the balcany rail. Red because it was a color that was also easy to notice. Just so happened that exit lights about also lined up with the center and quarter marks, so there was a lot of places to align oneself on.


----------



## wemeck (Oct 29, 2003)

Usually there is spillage from the stand lights in the pit, and there is some glow tape on the very edge of the stage.

My point was the numbers come in handy for hanging lights. You just line instrument with the number, either up stage, down stage, or on the pipe and hang the instrument.

We too have exit lights around the perimeter doors of the auditorium that help actors find locations during black-outs.


----------



## ship (Oct 29, 2003)

It's a good idea, don't get me wrong. I marked my light pipes on those measurements for the hang ease, but what ever works works. Your idea would work really well for rehearsals under work lights.


----------



## avkid (Mar 17, 2004)

interesting system


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Mar 18, 2004)

we actually measured and calculated so that our center was mathematically correct, and then we marked (permanently) every 2 ft and every electric and some lines.
on the stage we might just use gray blotches-like a checkerboard-on center and at quarter


----------

